# Autosmart Products



## GazNicki (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has some Autosmart Products that they would reccomend.

I may be able to get my hands on some of the Autosmart Products through work, and if so would like to see what others would reccommend.

I currently have 2 cans of 20/20 Cristal Glass Cleaner.

I know they do a full range, but what is good and what is bad?


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

from what I've used I'd recommend - Tardis (tar remover), G101 (APC) and their leather conditioner, I've used a few other products over the years but I can't think what off the top of my head


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Another shout for Tardis and G101. Tardis eats spray heads though!!

Fallout is also pretty good, just doesn't have the chemical in it that goes purple when it reacts with stuff.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I tend to use a whole load of there kit, works just fine for me 
as already mentioned G101 / Tardis but also 
Smart wheels as the name suggests a wheel cleaner diluted down its great stuff
brisk low foam interior for seats and carpets 
highstyle for tyres 
I also use there workshop kit as well which the workshop guys get on well with for exmaple, 

Mechoil in 5 lts its like wd40 but a fraction of the price
Clear view 5 ltrs add to windscreen washer fluid does a cracking job.


----------



## GazNicki (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Am I right in thinking that the Tardis or Fallout would be interchangable and used as a pre-clean?

What about the G101 - is that to be used as a shampoo for all surfaces, or is this a Wheel Cleaner only?


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

I also had an aersol air freshner but can remember the name of it, I remember it being a really nice scent though


----------



## GazNicki (Oct 20, 2015)

diggy87 said:


> I also had an aersol air freshner but can remember the name of it, I remember it being a really nice scent though


Their website lists the following:

AUTOFRESH
BIOBRISK
BLAST
ODOURCON 10
AROMATEK


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

GazNicki said:


> Their website lists the following:
> 
> AUTOFRESH
> BIOBRISK
> ...


blast rings a bell


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Blast Cool - loved it, they have stopped producing the cans at the moment though 

this is what I have/use

G101 - general all purpose cleaner - literally hundreds of uses, someone did a post on here with dilutions etc 

Smart Wheels - use 5:1 as weekly wheel cleaner, best I have used, use up to neat for really manky wheels

Ultra mouse - extra sticky and thick snow foam

Tardis - tar remover does what it say on the tin, enough said

Brisk - dry foam carpet cleaner in cans

Aquawax - rinse aid and bit of extra short term shine

Topaz - read about it

WAX - easy to apply and remove

think you can guess I am a fan


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Smart Wheels
Tango
Highstyle
G101
Wax Detail Spray
Topaz
Mirror Image
Aqua Wax
Ultramousse
Tardis
Fallout Remover

Used all of the above and rate them all.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

+1 G101 all purpose cleaner.


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

I got into the asutosmart kit after trying topax ....since then I,be bought...

Duet...great shampoo
High style.....tyre black
Smart wheels...wheel cleaner
Glass clean...good streak free cleaner
Platinum......(not tried it yet)
Autowash....to use in snow lance as a cheap snow foam pre wash (not tried it yet)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Used both Tardis and Topaz, both very good at their intended use and I don't recall ever reading anything bad about any AS product?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It's down to how it's used not so much of what it is. Same as anything.
There are better products out there but again there are a HELL of a lot worse for a LOT more money.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

love autosmart because they pretty much do what they say on the tin

Duet, lovely to use 
tardis, does what it says on the tin
tango, cleans up door and boot jams up brilliants. good drying aid aswell and leaves a nice shine
finish diluted 50/50 is a brilliant interior dressing
topaz, really easy to get on with and seems to have decent durability (mines still going well after 3 month)
Trim wizard, i prefer this over highstyle on tyres as it seems to last alot longer but is quite a lot more expensive than highstyle


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Try smartshine then lol big ant


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Great products but strong. The likes of smart wheels or ultramousse are pretty much the most aggressive options in their respective classes. I see a lot of comparisons where people compare to these products when the compared products are milder and safer. I think this detail is very poorly appreciated.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

8 out of 10 cars on the road today have been cleaned with an auatosmart product at some point.
Some accolade that. The problem arises when people but willy nilly and don't dilute properly. IE g101 works better when diluted ad can probably explain why better than me.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

I had autosmart tardis and it seemed to eat through the bottle it was in, as in just leak through it even though I could find a hole in it or anything. Mystery! Seriously strong gear though possibly a bit too strong...


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

To be honest like most chemicals on the market, they all do the job,some better than others, but its also down to the user how they apply and remove it too.

All of the Autosmart gear is good but if you try to clean your windows with a damp cloth and can't get them right u will think its the product when really its the user!


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

AllenF said:


> 8 out of 10 cars on the road today have been cleaned with an auatosmart product at some point.
> Some accolade that. The problem arises when people but willy nilly and don't dilute properly. IE g101 works better when diluted ad can probably explain why better than me.


G101 is designed to be diluted depending on use. 1:10-1:20 is commonly used for most cleaning applications, but you can use it at 1:5 for removing heavy staining, even degreasing engine parts etc. I have a customer using it neat (or near neat) to de-coke marine engine cylinder heads! You could clean wheels with it, but it doesn't specifically contain chemicals to break down brake dust etc


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

adjones said:


> Great products but strong. The likes of smart wheels or ultramousse are pretty much the most aggressive options in their respective classes. I see a lot of comparisons where people compare to these products when the compared products are milder and safer. I think this detail is very poorly appreciated.


Aggressive - how so?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Spinonit said:


> Aggressive - how so?


Many of the popular products are based on hydroxides to give alkalinity. That might not mean much but there are lots of things that can give alkalinity, just like there are lots of ways to hammer in a nail. Hydroxides are sledgehammers - they will do the job, they will do it with ease and won't take long. Unfortunately they are more likely to damage the user or make a hole in your wall.

AS themselves cater for this with products like Hazsafe. Personally I think that the reps are too keen to give out highly corrosive chemicals to private users (who, on the basis of what you read on here, are not sufficiently interested or aware of the hazards to be using them). I don't quite understand why they are not pushing people to hazsafe and similar. The latter is IMO, of course.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

adjones said:


> Many of the popular products are based on hydroxides to give alkalinity. That might not mean much but there are lots of things that can give alkalinity, just like there are lots of ways to hammer in a nail. Hydroxides are sledgehammers - they will do the job, they will do it with ease and won't take long. Unfortunately they are more likely to damage the user or make a hole in your wall.
> 
> AS themselves cater for this with products like Hazsafe. Personally I think that the reps are too keen to give out highly corrosive chemicals to private users (who, on the basis of what you read on here, are not sufficiently interested or aware of the hazards to be using them). I don't quite understand why they are not pushing people to hazsafe and similar. The latter is IMO, of course.


As an AS 'rep' (franchisee) myself, I can honestly say that I always recommend Hazsafe for private users and regardless of who the buyer us, I will always state it is the safer option for trims etc. That said, you try to tell a hand car wash that brick acid will damage paintwork and everything else and they should really go for a oroduct like Hazsafe. Luckily, we don't sell brick acid and certainly not to hand car washes.

I personally use Smart Wheels and I think it's the nuts, especially when compared to other non-acidic wheel cleaners that I tried long before becoming an AS rep. However, as with any chemical, if you use it in the wrong way, too concentrated or leave it on, there will be some degree of consequence.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> Many of the popular products are based on hydroxides to give alkalinity. That might not mean much but there are lots of things that can give alkalinity, just like there are lots of ways to hammer in a nail. Hydroxides are sledgehammers - they will do the job, they will do it with ease and won't take long. Unfortunately they are more likely to damage the user or make a hole in your wall.
> 
> AS themselves cater for this with products like Hazsafe. Personally I think that the reps are too keen to give out highly corrosive chemicals to private users (who, on the basis of what you read on here, are not sufficiently interested or aware of the hazards to be using them). I don't quite understand why they are not pushing people to hazsafe and similar. The latter is IMO, of course.


My AS rep always gives great advice and is very detailed in his descriptions, guess I have a good one:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Simz said:


> My AS rep always gives great advice and is very detailed in his descriptions, guess I have a good one:thumb:


There are, obviously, good and bad. To be honest, many DW members are worse still. One of my friends bought some Smart Wheels and one of the TFRs, on the basis of 'this is definitely the best product' type recommendations. Used the TFR a bit too stong (his fault, of course) and has spots on his chrome trims and used smart wheels according to instructions and we spent a day working on the polished bits because no one thought to ask him about his wheels or mention that smart wheels will damage sensitive finishes (again, his fault for not checking out but he assumed that everyone was recommending thus it must be for every one to use - wrong).


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> There are, obviously, good and bad. To be honest, many DW members are worse still. One of my friends bought some Smart Wheels and one of the TFRs, on the basis of 'this is definitely the best product' type recommendations. Used the TFR a bit too stong (his fault, of course) and has spots on his chrome trims and used smart wheels according to instructions and we spent a day working on the polished bits because no one thought to ask him about his wheels or mention that smart wheels will damage sensitive finishes (again, his fault for not checking out but he assumed that everyone was recommending thus it must be for every one to use - wrong).


I agree mate, a degree of caution and common sense must be used when using any chemicals and we have to remember that for some people getting dressed is a challenge.............


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

1000% tardis, G101, Topaz, Cherry glaze (for that real quick polish) Brisk, Finish, Red 7 all really great products!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Red 7 and TARDIS are both efficient products


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

^ agree!


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Finish - interior dressing
G101 - A great pre wash and interior plastic cleaner
Smart wheels - light soiled wheels
Brisk - Carpets and seats
Bio brisk (when needed)
Ali - For majorly stained wheels
Clay towel is also great
Cherry glaze and Topaz for bit of protection and gloss

I dont really find the need for Tango though.....


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and aqua WAX as a rinse aid, and WAX Spray, not that I really use it a great deal.


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

G101 can be used for some much more mate lol.. tango is a great drying aid! Can use it on alloys too to give them a bit more glossy look, door shuts, even interior dressing if you wanted.. smells good too &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Autosmart red 7 is their fallout remover that turns red... best 1 I have used so far. Smart wheels is a good wheel cleaner too! The aqua wax stuff is ok for a clay bar lube and quick detail.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I find Red 7 much better on lightly soiled wheels that Smart Wheels. With Smart Wheels I get a greasy film left that I have to agitate to remove before I PW or hose off. 

With Red 7 I just spay on, leave for up to 5 mins and hose or PW the wheel off without agitation. No greasy film left and the wheels look really clean. Excellent wheel cleaner.


----------

